

Ask HN: Location Based Dating? - d4ft

Hi HN-<p>A buddy of mine recently told me to take a look a blippy.  I liked it, kind of.  In any case, I thought that this voyeuristic (or insane sharing) impulse could be put to use for dating.  What does that mean?  Well I think with user's permissions you could attach to their foursquare, blippy etc. (or use the api if one exists), gather up their recent check-ins/location data, and then compare with other people who have similar habits.  People with the highest matches could be recommended first etc. etc.<p>Yes/No/Already Exists?  What do we think?
======
whimsy
Very, very interesting...

I think it would be a good idea to keep the actual location data inaccessible
to the end user, but I can imagine it fitting in well with a site like
OkCupid.com. OkC currently has a feature that parses profiles for relatively
unique words and points out that you and the profile you're looking at share
an interest in X (maybe a movie title, or a book, or an activity).

I imagine an interesting implementation being "this user also frequently
visits Starbucks on 6th Ave" as an ice-breaking feature along with the match
recommendation system.

------
hn204
There are definitely dating services working in this direction, at least for
people with iPhones. I don't know if anybody is integrating with existing
social networks though.

I've seen iTryst Lite and datingDNA on the iPhone that take location into
account when matching people. Not sure how much success they're having though.
Adding onto existing dating brands would probably get more traction..

------
eraad
I don´t think it exists. Sound like a good idea as long as it doesn´t turn
into a stalking device.

IMHO location and social data should be used together when existing personal
relationships between participants exist already.

